# Lazy Eye mega thread



## Alece25 (9 Aug 2009)

Hello,

I have been searching this site for a little while and have found a lot of answers but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience or advice on this?  I did my medical back in January 2009 and I was denied because of medical reasons.  My left eye is lazy and so my right eye does all the work.  My right eye has better then 20/20 vision but my left eye is a little bit better then 6/60 but I have perfect peripheral vision and it has never affected me performing in sports or anything else.  I had to get a formed filled out by the eye doctor and give it to the RC.  A few weeks later I recieved a letter saying I was denied because of the corrective lenses that are needed.  I went to the RC and explained that I haven't been perscribed corrective lenses and have never needed them because the left eye is lazy.  So I sent away more forms and then got another letter in the mail saying I was denied for medical reasons because of "medications" I need to take and the CF can't accommodate them.  I have never been or ever had to take medications for my eye or anything else.

So I am just wondering if anyone has experienced the same problem and has some advice and if there is anything I can still do to get in?  Joining the Canadian Forces has been my dream!  I aced everything in the testing including the physical, I just have this one problem.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Aug 2009)

I'm not, so I can't really answer for why the MO would deny the application, but I have a lazy eye, and never had any issues getting in. Perhaps it has to do with the 6/60 in your left eye... if that's the case I would assume that you could have laser eye surgery to correct it and re-apply.


----------



## Alece25 (10 Aug 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, what is your vision in your lazy eye? Thanks.


----------



## Occam (10 Aug 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Before becoming invoved in the thread(s), please read ALL the pertinent info, at least in the originator's post.
> 
> However, by missing the info you are asking about, it may indicate why you are asking a vision question in the first place.
> 
> Milbet.ca Staff



 ???

The original poster is the one asking Bird_Gunner45 the question....or I'm missing something.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Aug 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> The original poster is the one asking Bird_Gunner45 the question....or I'm missing something.



Nope, you're right. My reading problem ;D My post removed


----------



## jason87 (19 Oct 2009)

Hey all,

 My left eye is a lazy eye hence practically 0 vision.. my right eye has nearly perfect vision and I do not need glasses. will i be disqualified? thanks..


----------



## old medic (19 Oct 2009)

Full loss due to Amblyopia?  Dark shadows ? anything at all? 
Both the better eye and worse eye are scored. Frankly, with a 0, odds are not good.

That said, applying to get the official answer is the best answer.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Oct 2009)

Got to love the one line question about a life-long congenital condition.

Are they expected to become a pilot, or a cook?


----------



## Jammer (20 Oct 2009)

Opthamologist in da house?

Me: Lazy right eye, no corrective lenses= V-4
Can't fly Army planes, but Transport Canada lets me fly itty bitty ones.


----------



## cherc.comm (23 Nov 2009)

I had the same problem in the past, and, the solution for thaht is : pacht your good eye with a special plaster ( like pirate patch) and let your lazy eye work during this times, its forcing them to work, that not completely correct, but that complete your scale to go be V4.


----------



## chris06 (23 Nov 2009)

I had corrective surgery in College to fix it.  It was years before I decided to join up.  The whole procedure lasts less than an hour and if your not squeamish (I am), they don't even put you under.  You should look into it.  It did, however, take over a year from the referral to the surgery.  It might be a bit drastic, but if you want to be in the CF that badly, consider having a doctor cut up your eye balls!  :nod:

Good luck with your enrollment.

Chris


----------

